

I want to help you learn or practice iOS development - revolvingcur

No strings attached.<p>I have been developing iOS apps professionally for about two years. I have done a very limited amount of training for new iOS developers, and I want to improve my training skills while helping the community.<p>If you are a programmer who is new to iOS development, or if you've been doing it for a while and need some targeted help on specific techniques or APIs, I would like to help you.<p>I'll be available most weekday evenings (CST). You can suggest a meeting time on my Tungle (tungle.me/warrenm) and we'll audio chat or video chat with screen sharing (on Google+ Hangouts), depending on the degree of attention you need.<p>You can also email me directly at wm@warrenmoore.net if you have other questions in advance. But please, don't hesitate to just pick a time and chat with me then.
======
andreipop
Just a random thought, but have you considered doing something like Matygo
(<http://matygo.com>) - I just started teaching a class on there and its
pretty cool / interactive with the students. Not sure what type of time
commitment you were looking for, but I think they can always use great
instructors.

~~~
jgamman
question to any - is there a start-up working toward hosting generic
teachers/courses? ie, say i wanted to set up my own certificate and have some
vid lectures hosted and then have the site take care of the sign-up, details
and perhaps the multi-choice questions etc and take a cut.

as far as i can tell, there are a lot for programmers, but nothing for
anything else.

~~~
darwindeeds
We started building bytecourse.com to aid in online education but left it on
the backburner because it lacked any sort of business model. We would love to
help you out if you want to host something. Email me at shivaram1190@gmail.com

------
hendzen
Awesome man, thanks for doing this. I've been meaning to start watching the
Stanford iOS class lectures [1], so I will probably have some questions for
you.

[1] - [http://itunes.apple.com/us/itunes-u/ipad-iphone-
application-...](http://itunes.apple.com/us/itunes-u/ipad-iphone-application-
development/id473757255)

------
thatjoshguy
Wow, that sure is a generous offer. I've started watching the Stanford iOS
class on iTunes U, however I've found that it relies on a bit of OO knowledge.
I've quite a lot of experience with Python/Django and Web dev, so I'm familiar
with how to 'program', but not experienced with the OO concepts that iOS dev
relies on.

Does anyone know of a similar set of high quality screencasts for teaching
iOS? Looked at what's on Mobiletuts plus, but they are from 2010/iOS 4
[http://mobile.tutsplus.com/category/tutorials/iphone/?tag=ba...](http://mobile.tutsplus.com/category/tutorials/iphone/?tag=basix)
. Are there any out there up to date for iOS 5?

------
ccollins
Awesome offer & perfect timing - I emailed you and look forward to chatting!

Chris

------
bcjordan
Great idea. I've done a few sessions of pair programming and giving my friends
tutorials on web development over Google+ Hangouts the past couple of weeks,
it works great.

------
revolvingcur
The response to this has been literally overwhelming, but I'm really excited
to talk with everyone who has signed up.

If you're still interested, there are several slots on Tuesday and Friday.

------
ireadzalot
This is great! I have coreData specific question that I could really use help
with. I am signing up for a meeting with you.

